
ZypMedia Is Hiring Lead Engineer for Low Latency C++ Role - ramandeepahuja
Hiring a Lead Engineer who is proficient in C&#x2F;C++ to write low latency code for ZypMedia&#x27;s Real Time Bidding Platform. We are building a sophisticated platform that connects to various data APIs to show Ads and reject Fraudulent Traffic and developing online machine learning models. We are in SF.
======
ild
Right, high frequency con artistry.

~~~
ramandeepahuja
This post is regarding hiring. I don't get your comment ild - where is the con
artistry?

